# My soul mate, gone but not forgotten!



## scatz (Jun 24, 2011)

We had Buster from when he was about 2 years old after we rescued him and he settled into the house with us, our children and ours cats immediately. My wife was a child minder at the time and he never even gave all those children a second glance!

He was one of the largest and also softest Shar Pei's I [and others] had ever seen.

Sadly we had to have him put to sleep a month ago after a year long battle with a very aggressive mast cell cancer! We did every thing we could to make him as comfortable as possible but the inevitable had to happen when he, one day, just went from good to the worse he'd ever been.

Anyway, as tribute to my soul mate I'll share some of my memories of him with you here and to you Buster...."Where's that waggy tail eh, where's that waggy tail?" :crying:


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh Scatz, he's beautiful - Photo's brought a tear to my eye.

Here's to lots of happy times for Buster at Rainbow Bridge.

Sleep well beautiful boy and *hugs* to you and your family

xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

What a wonderful life he had with you, you should be proud of that life you gave him and cherish, as you will, every memory of your beautiful boy. Sadly only the best are taken too soon but then there has to be the best at the gates of the bridge to welcome all other's.

Run free at the bridge beautiful boy and enjoy your new adventures where one day you'll be re united with your loving family again. xxx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

One of the most beautiful dogs I've seen in a while! I'm really sorry to hear of your loss -- may he run free over rainbow bridge. I lost my soul mate (obviously not in the romantic way) too  I can't fathom the pain you must be feeling. We'll meet them again at the bridge xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry for your loss and to hear he has been suffering, run free mate, keep all those special memories close to your heart.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What lovely pictures. Brought tears to my eyes:cryin:

He had a wonderful life with you full of love and care and children playing with him.
You must be very proud.
Hope soon those pictures wil make you smile again very soon xx

R.I.P Little one and have fun up at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Scatz,

What a lovely post about, & beautiful pictures of your Buster Boy. He's absolutely gorgeous with wonderful kind eyes. So sorrow for your sad & painful loss.


Run free at Rainbow Bridge Buster, have great fun x x


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

What a gorgeous hand some boy-your photos are SO lovely
I can see from your post how much you loved him and how special he was to you all

We too have a Buster who is 14 and has dementia,we lost our other dog ,Lulu,at the end of January and still cant believe shes gone-
its uncanny that the cat on 1 of your photos is the image of 1 of our cats,Rigsby,who grew up with Buster since they were both 3 mths old-hes sitting with me now as I type this

Thinking of you and sending you a BIG hug-losing a pet is like losing a family member and they leave such a massive hole in our lives

Hope Buster has found my Lulu that they are playing together at Rainbow Bridge
Maureen


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Stunning.

RIP Buster.. xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy and he was a big lad,
You can see the gentleness and softness just looking at him.
You must miss him terribly, he look the sort of dog that just finds his place in everyones hearts.


----------



## lornasiddon (Apr 26, 2011)

What a beautiful dog, he looks so sweet. I am so sorry for your loss , the photos are wonderful.


----------



## scatz (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words...they really do mean something


----------

